# Chapter IV: A New Build...



## Saving Tempest

Chapter I: Tempest (50s twin bar middleweight)
Chapter II: Germaine (1995 Schwinn Classic Cruiser)
Chapter III: Kayleigh (early 1960s Western Flyer)

Here is the new Rollfast twin cantilever frame I bought from Hawthonecrazy and what I am going on as an example, from the web:










The original tank stayed with Hawthornecrazy and I took the Hawthorne 'bugeye' tank he had instead.

For tank lights I bought a pair of Ross Spaceliner or similar lights from Bicyclebones.

I may have all the parts except a rear fender and braces lined up now. I also need the rear arm mount and front mount for the chainguard, which is the same of similar to the one on the green web bike.

Now I need to go find my camera!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Chainguard and seat





Frame with front wheel from my other Rollfast


----------



## Saving Tempest

Initial chainguard graphics


----------



## Saving Tempest

The TANK is Hawthorne but the tank lights are Ross, meaning they have a little hook on both of the V arms and I'm not sure how the fronts attach, so I'll need to do a little modding.

The tank will be white with stripes similar in theme to the bottom of the chainguard, but I need to find a mount to attach it to the hole at the front and then work out the back, it's probably quite similar, if not the same parts, I hope. The correct R and ROLLFAST logos will adorn both parts in about the same way as on Tempest except that the R will sit between the wings and ROLLFAST in black over the stripes and on the chainguard ROLLFAST in WHITE with the R on the end. I'm nothing if not pathetically thematic


----------



## Saving Tempest

I have a front fender candidate...

View attachment 266393View attachment 266394View attachment 266395View attachment 266396View attachment 266397


----------



## Saving Tempest

By the way, someone was speculating as to when the cantilevered frame in question was introduced.

eBay has answered you.

I just can't directly add it from my computer. SHEESH.

1955.


----------



## Saving Tempest

You'll just have to take my word I did this or that for a while.


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm not going to get a photo host at this point. Please help me figure out how to post my own photos again.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay...figured out...here are two shots of Rosa...about as finished as I can make her at the moment.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I've got fenders, mounting hardware for the chainguard and I'm just waiting for the wheels and a chain.


----------



## Saving Tempest

And I have a front basket too! All I need now are paperboys, and reflectors! Frankster's light will mount on the front fender.


----------



## juanitasmith13

I saw a 'Coast King' yesterday that reminded me of this thread... *Similar Tank* so, would it be the same bike, different badge, same manufacture; is there any interest in such? I thought it was about 1960+/-; a middle-weight.


----------



## Saving Tempest

juanitasmith13 said:


> I saw a 'Coast King' yesterday that reminded me of this thread... *Similar Tank* so, would it be the same bike, different badge, same manufacture; is there any interest in such? I thought it was about 1960+/-; a middle-weight.





They called them Flightweights at Rollfast...that chainguard could possibly be shared with Columbia or Ross IMO but I'm not an expert...that chain is awfully loose, is the top over the chainring? It certainly does look a lot like a Rollfast. The pedals look like the ones that came with mine as well.

My black Hunt-Wilde style handlebar grips came today from Bicyclebones and I picked up a pair of Wellgo black BMX pedals at the LBS...I have the chain he sold me that was originally going to go on the J. C. Higgins after conversion so I have that and the tires/rims will be on their way maybe next week now that the payment is sent. The original pedals had the rubber rolling around and I decided it was best to retire them.

I am going to have at least two 1/2" chainrings available for sale shortly, one with very good chrome. Watch my ad for the Huffy related stuff as I am adding to it and just listed the tank lights in there cheap...I just need to get parts to places they will be used...three bikes are all I wanted, there are no projects for others now.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Juanita, I think this may help you figure it out:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chain-guard-western-flyer-shelby-rollfast-/301888706108


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got a present today...I might split it between two bikes or use it as an extra light on Rosa, but I have a seat post taillight at least...



 Bell Radian 350 LED set.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Not really thrilled with China right now, seems I may have managed to jam the taillight ass'y in upside down and it's stuck as I had the batteries to put in.

There is no good way to get it apart, they did not leave any real seams to split and crack it open good enough to put it back together.

In GOOD news, I will have the tires and rims around the 29th and my fenders and front basket will be here at the start of the month. I have the chainguard painted and clear enamel applied. It needs some vinyl decal and such to finish it cosmetically and I have some generic mounting hardware.

As soon as the wheels get here I'm going to wheel it downtown to the LBS and get the chain installed, then I should be able to ride it home.


----------



## tech549

Saving Tempest said:


> I've got fenders, mounting hardware for the chainguard and I'm just waiting for the wheels and a chain.



are they balloon tires and wheels or middleweight?have a similar bike trying to find info on it thanks paul


----------



## tech549

hers some pics I have it stripped down right now and only have the frt fender which is rough ,going to throw some wheels on it this week.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Was that a Whizzer bike once or just the wheel? I've thought of making Tempest a Whizzer.

Thank you for passing the chainguard and a rack on!

By the way, don't buy the Bell Radian 3-LED light set unless you are prepared to mark the correct way to insert the trays, they go either way and NO, the power switch does not release the tray even though the release button operates the light. DUMB DESIGN, and what is worse, if you aren't careful you could have the 3 AAA batteries fall out because they go in on the bottom, so to speak.

Which means I had to crack the injection molded bodies open some VERY carefully with a hammer to pull the body open and pry the trays out.

Why they can't design the thing to go together *one way only* for the $15-20 they sell for is ridiculous. I just don't know. I could ring that Bell.


----------



## tech549

just the wheel,had a middleweight fender on the rear balloon tire on the front.that is not the correct  fork either,


----------



## Saving Tempest

The wheels will be here tomorrow!!! Just got the update about 20 minutes ago...


----------



## Saving Tempest

Rosa is at the LBS with the wheels and chain. I think the way I had it sitting up and sorta directly on the chainring may have goofed something up but he is looking at that to see if it's not such a big problem. It sat standing up for a good while and out of the way in the bedroom, but also at an angle.

We'll have to wait.


----------



## Saving Tempest

By the way, if you are expecting a money order from me, all will be sent in the morning.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay...I need to locate who would be able to make lenses for the lights built into this rack (J. C. Higgins I gather)?


----------



## Saving Tempest

FOUND THEM

The original tank will be here tomorrow!

Rack and chainguard by the end of the week!


----------



## Saving Tempest

A surprise! The rest is arriving today as well!


----------



## Saving Tempest

All here and A-OK! Now here is what I want to do.

I want to get the pattern of the tank copied in RED and reverse the color scheme to have a WHITE tank and chainguard. I have chromed fenders, for now they will remain that way.
And I want the seat tube decal that would be correct for an early-mid 60s Rollfast.



 





I gather THIS might be it?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=261327811643


----------



## tech549

looking good steve!!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Rack! (No, not Babes and Bicycles)...


----------



## tech549

Saving Tempest said:


> Rack! (No, not Babes and Bicycles)...
> 
> View attachment 307168



 very nice


----------



## Saving Tempest

She's HOME! I need to raise the seat post a BIT... but she is running along just fine! Time to mount baskets and such.


----------



## Saving Tempest

One small problem. The collar for the paperboy baskets uses two bolts and there is only enough space for a one bolt collar.

The rack should mount okay though. I got the seat up high enough and have to replace the seat tube collar bolt to attach the collar of that.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Solved that problem...had a busted paperboy frame with three holes and I'll Dremel it off as the new one is attached with bolts and screws. I'll tackle that tomorrow. Till then I can put the rack on and have a spin.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Going to have to dig up a flat brace as well...the rear one is hindering everything and then where to put the rack arms on the holes behind the dropouts. I have some help today.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Well. a FLATTER brace, but one I could hammer down to clear other arms to allow the rack and baskets clearance. I've got to a new bolt in the clamp or the seat won't stay up, it was a bit stripped when I got it off. It will be a few days.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Not working with the best camera...this is only a mockup using a 'Wamco Winner' turn signal kit I got three of some time back at a thrift store for about $3 a piece, made by a handicapped workshop, 12V from a D cell battery pack (or in the case of Tempest it would by a 12V small sealed battery like those on toy cars/Power Wheels or emergency exit signs, hobby battery. I managed to bend the bar into a U shape just right so that the lamps fit right behind the lenses in the rack when they go in and the I have to make a box or find it to cover and hold it in place.

The lenses will be coming soon, along with another lens for my Royce Union torpedo lamp, which came from a gentleman in Boise who also sold me the fenders for Rosa. The chrome and fender light Frankster41sold me is the one I plan to use on the fender, I can probably use both though and work one in for a taillight.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I have a problem with the seat post I installed.

It's long enough...and I even replaced the stripped nut and bolt on the clamp that hold it in place and I tightened the dickens out of that. The post isn't moving now, it's the seat that is still swiveling. The nut on the seat bolt isn't going to get tight enough, probably worn on the edges but I'm not going to get it tightened with a monkey wrench.

Either that or it's tight enough and still not gripping tight around the post. Maybe I should switch out some parts.

We've had some nasty weather on and off since Thursday that's prevented me from finishing painting the chainguard. As long as the seat post will stay up I can get to the hardware store and not have to guess about the sizes to mount it.

Slow week on the bike front as it's the beginning of the month and I've been taking care of bills and grocery shopping.


----------



## Saving Tempest

A big THANK YOU to *hotrod62,* the Rollfast ad I have shown twice arrived today and I couldn't be more pleased! Now I need to get a frame at hang it in a spot of prominence...


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got the lenses for my rack's taillights and the torpedo light from Salvagebeast today! Got one shot in before charging the battery and I'll have more ASAP.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The front wheel is at the bike shop seeing if it will hold air over the weekend...he's closed Mondays, there is slime in the tube so I hope that's all solved. Been concentrating on cleaning and getting computers up and running, getting some stereo gear out the door, trying not to get rained and hailed on like yesterday, and planning my 50th birthday party next month.

So it's a little slow for now. Back at it soon.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Still have a slow leak! I got money yesterday so I got a frame for the Rollfast ad I bought from hotrod62!




 SWELL!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Now we have some progress!


----------



## Saving Tempest

My friend finally started getting some Photoshop work done on the Rollfast logo and I hope reversing the tank graphic as well. Short of finding a springer like Mazda Flyer's that would just be SWEET!

This month I had four new dark green Schwinn logo decals made up to clean up the tank and fenders a little, cost me all of $10. I will have the same done for Tempest when I get the tank scrapes cleaned up.

Of course, I'm still thinking about making Tempest a 200-250 cc motorbike. If a Whizzer wheel will take that with some suspension added I'll get a chopper or Honda tank and get serious as I want a 60-65 mph highway machine for the 40-60 miles each was to my relatives and my late father and uncle's spots in the VA Cemetery urn walls.

I'm going work on a thread for that motorbike project too.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I've got an idea of what the seat tube decal should look like, the problem is that I have no really good shots for details to recreate, only what I can find at an odd angle from eBay and You Tube mostly.

Dave, you have one posted on Nostalgic.net site  http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle952   with a demi-tank, the gold oval with about the same Rollfast logo as the one Mazdaflyer used on his old '59 1/2 lightweight with the springer and I used on Tempest. What is lost is the wording below and font, size to make it correct in that aspect as I was asking Bruce Crawford to create one for me.r

It's not easy finding Rollfast stuff with Google necessarily...I've been at it for a while.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Catching up now, Tempest is rolling, the seat post is still stuck and too low, I'll get to that soon, so she's the HMS Huffnpuff almost for just a while longer.

Germaine, my Schwinn, is Mutt and Jeff now with an allow rear rim and black up front, but it will all be alloy eventually, Even the rear fender had one side of the brace come off the attachment hole on the frame so that's on the axle but it's tweaked okay and will get taken care of too.


----------



## Saving Tempest

We have stuff and stuff and stuff and more stuff to put it on....I need to take some crappy pictures in the morning when my beat-up late 90s Sony Mavica floppy disc  camera has  enough light to make good shots (it's 20 years old, that's 104 in digital camera years)...

Molasses blew my doors off in a time trial, it's shockingly true.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I did finally get my more modern Canon with the SD card working right some what and I'll get to it better...I've been working on paying the bills and getting groceries as usual at the start of each month.

Some news to report...Bruce Crawford has my tank graphics ready to go and hopefully the chainguard striping soon!

With some work and luck Rosa might be finished this month!


----------



## Saving Tempest

The SPRINGER is on it's way!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest

It arrived yesterday and is at the LBS waiting it's turn after Tempest is done.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Rosa is at the LBS now awaiting her transformation...I'm about sure the fenders are not going to be on for at least a while, until I fix that problem, Hopefully I get her and Tempest both back at the start of the month, Bruce Crawford has my decals ready or designed and getting ready for the beginning of the month as well.


----------



## Saving Tempest

My payment arrived at Bruce's and the decals are going out tomorrow!

Rosa may also be back from the shop by the weekend.


----------



## tech549

any updated photos ?


----------



## Saving Tempest

Not yet, but the decal made it to Boise around 8 PM, may be here tomorrow afternoon. Another problem is that my Canon is on the fritz and the old 1990s Sony Mavica floppy disc camera needs to have a working floppy drive in the computer (or else it's in need of Medicare so I should swap drives in one of my computers tonight...

THIS is what comes from my Canon PowerShot A95...at least you can tell the remodeling to my house looks nice...

After that is before shot from before things started going south.




 







New vinyl windows are NICE.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Alright...Rosa is home and I have some pictures but I'm still working on my other computer to upload floppy disc JPEGS.

So far, so good, although the spring isn't centered (he says it gives to the left and right a bit and that's where the spring ended but he could tighten it more.

The ride was very nice, the fork action as well, it travels nicely when the spring flexes. The kickstand is really nice, maybe a smidge more extension on the seat post.

More work to do and then some pictures I really hope. That camera is older than most of my nieces and nephews.


----------



## XBPete

Had a couple Mavicas myself, we still have a floppy drive, they are still available and we are glad they are

Hope to see some pictures to go along with your descriptions, sounds cool!


----------



## Saving Tempest

It was a lot of work and ultimately I put memory back in one after trying to install the floppy drive in another...left it worse than it started.

As you can see, the spring has shifted to the right...seems to work, LBS says they can tighten the spring more, is something needed?

The ride is ultra-smooth, and the reduced turning area means I have to lift and move it around some.

The DECALS and all that!


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, I've got all the decals except for the tank's on. There is a problem beyond hammering dings out and smoothing them. I have two big grooved SCRAPES on one side and that needs to be worked flat and filled before I can get to the primer for that half.

I've got the Saf-T-Horn on tight including the switch at the moment. It's been windy and rainy so all my efforts have been focused on that and housecleaning.


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## Saving Tempest

The scrape wasn't as bad as I thought...I've got paint on both halves, dried and carefully wrapped while waiting.


----------



## Saving Tempest

*I had the tank halves painted and the decals on, put one on a bit off, couldn't save that, contacted Bruce Crawford and he's sending a new right side decal.

I had to improvise a bracket for the paperboys, and now it's fairly secure. On to the rack.*


----------



## Saving Tempest

*Rosa's first job!

*


----------



## Saving Tempest

I'm working out how to rig the turn signals and taillights from the same 12V battery pack...fortunately the Wamco Winner company (and they were based in nearby Boise, Idaho too) chose to use 8 *'C'* cells instead of Ds. I could try to mount TWO battery packs as I have three of them, that would be wieldy but easier on either set. At any rate it looks like most of the three sets will end up in one installation.

1-3 Ds, four AAs, 8-16 Cs, I'm Ray-O-Vac's best pal


----------



## CrazyDave

Ha! I love it man. Functionality!   Decals came out lookin' good!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Like the last time I tried it, there is simply no way to mount the rack with the arms attached. I can attach the front to the seatpost bolt with an extension down and I can attach the back to stay hooked to the center, freeing that when bulbs or work needs to be done. The arms had to go. It will work okay that way though. I have a good bit of stuff to do before it gets attached though. When I took paperboys off Germaine I could mount the rack like it was supposed to be. I have still got plans to build a support cage incorporating the rack so that I can install my dark green Honda Gold Wing Aspencade panniers with locks, which I had custom striped in place of the Honda Aspencade badges to read Germaine on the back in a similar script as the Aspncade logo. I really need to get it figured out though. It's getting colder at night. Tempest is not a winter ride, I have to cover her over and keep her preserved. Germaine is my winter bike, baskets or not. The days when I can work outside and enjoy all my bikes are getting shorter. I'll do what I can this month and use her without messing her up.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I CAN probably use the arms to attach the rack ABOVE the seat post bolt, as extensions, if I have them drilled and cut off, then I can disattach the back and lift to change bulbs in the taillights.


----------



## Saving Tempest

*It's not precise but I had to take the hole into account, which still involves a SMIDGEON of the red portion. At this point, it's not going to be seen on the road...and I spent a good long time positioning it against the other side and then I removed the front part of the paper and tacked that down then lifted the rest carefully until the bottom paper came free and finished applying the decal.

Now I have to spray the clear acrylic coat tomorrow and spray the ends of the screws white and then work out installing the lighting.*


----------



## Saving Tempest

*There is another problem to work out, that being the mounting holes on the other side don't quite match where the tank screw holes go...not all aligned. It looks like the rear mount needs adjustment. It's going to look really cool though!*


----------



## Saving Tempest

And I understand that Tempest is probably ready to go home tomorrow...just as the cold starts in. I'll be tarping her over soon.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The seat post is up in the right spot more or less and the ride was nice and cushy, about as fast as I would expect and not hard on my knees from poor extension. So far snow has been a slang term for an illegal drug here, not a weather condition...but the cold creeps in every other day.

Maybe we'll have 'Tacoma snow' or just in time for Macy's and the KING 5 holiday show. Too bad that Tegna, the owners of the old King broadcasting chain that includes channel 7 in Boise decided to remove Northwest Cable News from it's own space on their five contributors' signals and the network is shutting down early next year after over 21 years...that was how we saw that celebration and then there was '*Gardening With Ciscoe*' but they replaced it with the Justice Network. News, even rerun for four hours was a lot better than 'Bait Car'.

It looks like I have work to do indoors on bikes.


----------



## Saving Tempest

And we're BACK!

Stuff finally happened. I have things halfway and all the way mounted.

The tank is being a devil lining up, it was before I took it off to paint it as well, so I got one screw in to hold it together (just not lining up!), wrapped it in plastic and grocery bags and taped that up to protect it and keep the wiring inside from dangling out.

Then I took the Bell Radian 3-LED light set off Tempest (retired for the winter while I work on her indoors) and put them on Rosa...so now I have a pretty visible taillight and TWO headlights, the one on the bars comes out to use as a flashlight and while the positioning of the Radian on the stem is partly obscured by the basket it also helps and would illuminate the cargo if filled for even more visibility to others.

Just need to finish the rack setup and signal equipment.


----------



## Boris

Steven-
You're a man who's way ahead of his time. Next thing you know, everyone will be taping tanks to their frames. Hopefully you'll get the credit for it.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I wish I could take it for a spin but my right leg is killing me if I am on it very long...


----------



## Saving Tempest

I did try to ride it last week but ended up walking it some till I got to the pharmacy and called for a ride.


----------



## Saving Tempest

*OOPS!*



Boris said:


> Steven-
> You're a man who's way ahead of his time. Next thing you know, everyone will be taping tanks to their frames. Hopefully you'll get the credit for it.




I have to try and save said tank now, two years later...the clear tape was a bit brittle and when I unwrapped it early on tonight the FRONT was okay...



 

 

 

 

 

 



I'm going to have to carefully soak that stuff and gently rub it off with a cloth or low abrasive agent.


----------



## Boris

OWCH!


----------



## Saving Tempest

One thing wasn't plastic.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's coming off with careful work and a wet rag, slowly...I'll do some more later today.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Rocket Ray #3 got installed on Rosa a couple days ago, I plan to get three more to cover the entire fleet.







 



I've got to fix up some horns, it's obvious from looking at Germaine behind here and the wires came off the button on Rosa's.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Rosa is fast and all, but I still can't keep the seat post up, I replaced the bolt with a correct carriage bolt and a new nut and that fixed nothing. If it swivels, it will drop again.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I got the AS seatpost clamp to use on Rosa from @A.S.BOLTNUT today, he send me a noisy little bonus!





Thank you, Rafael!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Since I borrowed the front basket for Darla I'll have to get another like it next month.


----------



## catfish




----------



## Saving Tempest

Not yet! I have to get another front basket and work some more. I just got up from a cat nap...everyone says I should be going to bed and I just woke an hour ago, was watching TV in the bedroom with Socks then fed her good.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I just got done (yeah, at 3:30 am) installing the Rocket Ray (I swiped the one it had to put on Darla and now it gets a new one) and installing the AS bolt seat post collar @A.S.BOLTNUT sold me and that should keep the seat up now.

I'm sure the cat will be happy with me now 

The horn wires broke at the button so I gotta fix that later and I cleared the handlebars off but for the light.

That will be four of six on the road later today when I get Darla back.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I've figured out how to save the tank that got printing on it after I had wrapped it for so long...

I wrapped a cracker box completely with 2" packing tape to use as a stand.









I used painter's tape to cover the edge at the back of the decal area and covered it with zipper bags, used more painter's tape and then wrapped over that with the 2" tape...















I hope to spray some paint in a small bowl and use a small foam brush to dob around more and get rid of most of the mess, then repeat on the other half.

The temperatures are starting to drop below good spraying requirements so time is of the essence to get it done this month.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Removed that and masked off the decal area, gave it a spray around the sides and edges, hopefully that will do it and I can get the other half fixed.


----------



## Saving Tempest

LEFT SIDE:

Most of it!


----------



## Saving Tempest

The right side wasn't messed up as badly, it's a bit easier, although still tricky. It's out there drying and I'll bring it in in around an hour or so.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Second round of painting on the left side...and none too soon as the darker clouds are starting to move in!


----------



## Saving Tempest

It worked, but for trying to clean off the red decals some. My careful masking worked!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Here is Rosa with her tank installed properly for the first time!











It tirned out that the bottom of the front railing was bent slightly forward but with some loosening of the top screws I got it in slightly cockeyed and just tightened it down as flush as I could get it along with the other two.





















Now if I can locate the collar piece for the rear baskets and the Allen wrench to tighten the taillight good I'm almost done but for the horn!

I still need to go to the bike shop tomorrow and see if he can get the nut on whatever you call the swivel axle on the springer to stay tight as it keep coming loose and wants to fall off. And air and true the front wheel. But I can just about roll it out and lock it up now.


----------



## Saving Tempest

The front rim had rusted pretty badly and the spokes as well, plus it had bent a wee bit much...it was time for a replacement. A little polishing and Rosa will be back in service in a little bit.


----------



## Saving Tempest

For now I've installed the NOS Delta Rocket horn on Rosa, eventually it will go on Darla. Wick-ed!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Just got got me another Rocket horn on eBay with a friend's help so Rosa will have a horn again. Two to paint and fix and I want one on all eight, four left to find.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123639264722 You'll have to click on the view original item link.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Now I remember that the ad said it had a bracket and no screws! All of mine are like a country PARTY LINE...

Either TOO SHORTS OR TOO LONGS, if not TOO FAT.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Okay, enough with the fussing, I got that thing on. Rosa is fully dressed up again (oh gee, that sounds funny)...


----------

